# cody, wy backcountry



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

We have lots of snow. We received about 3 feet over Thanksgiving weekend in elevations over 7,500 ft, BUT, then we got almost 3 inches of rain, then another big storm, so Avalanche danger is pretty high. Your sled will work for the Beartooths and Cooke City area and the Bighorns, but everything off of the Northfork valley is pretty much wilderness. There is some great back country up the Main Northfork north of Pahaska as well as downstream near Kitty Creek. The Bighorns are already overrun with sledders but I have had good luck asking them to leave me a powder line or two and they generally oblige, (and offer a ride up)... go to Antelope Butte ski area, (currently closed) or across the road near Granite Pass. The Beartooths have awesome stuff- Beartooth Butte and then up on Daisy pass, but again, avalanche danger is high so be careful.


----------



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks buddy that helps out a ton and will save us lots of time.


----------

